# Nutritional Update



## Zagut (Oct 9, 2015)

I do my best to stay away from eating this but many here are concerned about what they consume so for the general good and knowledge base I think this should be posted.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm not sure it could be guaranteed to be gluten free...


----------

